# Marketing my Photography?



## RKD (Dec 15, 2012)

Hello there,

I am an amateur photographer, I was just looking for someplace where I can publish my photographs. My Audience is on Facebook. I just don't want to create just a facebook page but rather use third party to connect to facebook and publish.

For example: My website -> Facebook integration or
Third Party Service -> Facebook.

Please kindly let me know if you know any alternatives that can accomplish this.

Thanks for your time.
- R


----------



## PinkDoor (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 15, 2012)

Flickr &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;> Facebook


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 15, 2012)

Have your own website. 

Check out squarespace.com


----------



## RKD (Dec 16, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Flickr &#8212;&#8212;&#8212;> Facebook




Kinda like this idea as well. Can we post the pic to a Page as well 


@everyone: thanks for your reply. Any more ideas?


----------



## RKD (Dec 16, 2012)

Light Guru said:


> Have your own website.
> 
> Check out squarespace.com



Can I use my existing website?


----------



## dewey (Dec 16, 2012)

Are you talking from your local machine to facebook?  Like using:

Adobe Lightroom ---- > Facebook

?

Not real sure what it is you're looking for.  If you go that route you can publish in bulk to the facebook.  Unfortunately due to some limitations in the facebook's api you cannot delete photos through Adobe Lightroom like you can for say SmugMug.  Still it speeds up the publish process.  You can also use Adobe Lightroom to publish the same content to multiple places.


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 16, 2012)

RKD said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Have your own website.
> ...



No squarespace.com is a easy way to build a website. You were not specific as to weather you already had a website. 

In just not a fan of flicker to much crap on there.


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 16, 2012)

RKD said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am an amateur photographer, I was just looking for someplace where I can publish my photographs.



The title of your thread is "Marketing My Photography".

Do you just want to share it, as is suggested by the text of your post, or do you want to sell it, which is suggested by the thread title?

They're two vastly different things...


----------



## RKD (Dec 16, 2012)

Light Guru said:


> RKD said:
> 
> 
> > Light Guru said:
> ...



Thanks for your suggestion. Any other suggestions are welcome. 



Steve5D said:


> RKD said:
> 
> 
> > Hello there,
> ...



I just want to share my photography to my audience that's all 

The word marketing I mean , advertising my photography page.

I've got a website now. All, I'm thinking right now is :

1) How can I use innovative way to publish pictures from my website to facebook? For example, If someone comments on the pictures on my website, Is it possible that it can be updated in my page in facebook (Example: RKD Photography) let's say.  Any wordpress plugins or any scripts which can allow me to accomplish this?

2) Are there any other Third party websites through which I can do something like this. For example, Use Flickr. Just upload pics and it'll reflect back in my facebook. 

I hope you got my point. I just want something which is innovative so that I can publish my pictures for audiences at facebook.

Thanks!


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 16, 2012)

Is there some reason you don't want to simply upload them onto Facebook?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 16, 2012)

He wants the comments from one place to show up in another.
There's tons of ways to disperse your images, but I've never seen comments "update" across platforms.


----------



## thetrue (Dec 16, 2012)

Unless he mirrors his Facebook from his website. I think Facebook provides some sort of RSS feed for that...?


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 17, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Is there some reason you don't want to simply upload them onto Facebook?



Because when you upload a photo to Facebook you give them the legal right to use it, sell it, or do whatever they want with it. Yes you still own the copy-write on the image but you have still given them the legal right to use it, or even sell it. Even if you delete it they still have a copy of it and can still use it or sell it if they wish. 

Say you took a photo of a breaking news event and posted it to Facebook, the moment you do so Facebook has the right to sell that image to news papers and TV stations and you get nothing because by posting it to Facebook you gave them legal right to do as they please with your image. 

http://www.facebook.com/legal/terms


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 17, 2012)

Light Guru said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Is there some reason you don't want to simply upload them onto Facebook?
> ...



Thanks but, with all due respect, I didn't ask you.

Did you even bother to read his post? He _wants _his photos to show up on Facebook. How they get there doesn't matter, so I'm just wondering why he just doesn't upload them directly.

If it's all the same to you, I'll wait for him to respond...


----------



## Light Guru (Dec 17, 2012)

Steve5D said:


> Light Guru said:
> 
> 
> > Steve5D said:
> ...



Chill out man. 

I read the post. I understand his audience is on Facebook. Perhaps I have not made myself completely clear. You post them on your own website and then you can post links to your site onto Facebook. This way you don't give Facebook any rights to use then, Facebook shows a thumbnail of the image from the link and you then at also driving traffic to your website.


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 17, 2012)

Light Guru said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > Light Guru said:
> ...


----------

